# Log of Sust/Npp/dbol - come join!



## da21hs (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello everyone - Winter is coming (So to speak) and this log is for bulk. 
I haven't been able to find other logs consisting of NPP - so i thought i would make one for people who are considering using this AAS. DO NOT hesitate to ask questions or making comments. 
I'll try to answer asap and update frequently even tho im having a very busy schedule.


Personal stats atm:
Weight: 200lbs/90kg
Height: 5'9/180cm
Bodyfat: 10-11%

Pics will come, so ease up! 

*Cycle: 790mg sust and 600mg NPP ew. Dbol 30/40mg ed. 
*10 week cycle
Sustanon/Npp/Dbol
Sustanon blend is: 375mg/ml
Npp is: 100mg/ml
Dbol is: 10mg pr pill

Pinning will be M/W/F 
0.7cc of SUST and 2cc of NPP

Adex is .5mg x2 a week.
Prami will only be used if necessary


*The Diet:
*
x7 meals a day
Macros: 
_Protein: _350g
_Carbs: _615g
_Fats: 70g 

_KCAL: 4500 But will probably be upped to 5000kcal during the cycle (Only upping carbs)

Protein source is primarily: Chicken, Beef, Salmon and proteinpowder.
Carb source is primarily: White rice, wholemeal pasta and oats.
Fat source is primarily: Udo's choice - Ultimate oil blend, peanutbutter and avocados.

*Training Schedule:*
_Focus is legs and upper chest
_
Day 1: Quads/Calf
Day 2: Chest/Triceps
Day 3: Shoulders/Abs/Traps
Day 4: Hams/Calf
Day 5: Back/Biceps
Day 6: Chest/Triceps
Day 7: OFF/Active rest

Rep ranges will change every 2 week. High/Medium/low rep. 


As earlier said; Dont hesitate to comment/ask below.
Thanks!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 6, 2017)

that would actually be 787.5 mg sust


----------



## da21hs (Oct 7, 2017)

haha yes, i must've missed that! sorry :32 (6):


----------



## Maijah (Oct 7, 2017)

10 weeks on sust? Imo you should run it 16


----------



## da21hs (Oct 7, 2017)

Im on test e cruise dose atm Maijah - should've mentioned that. My bad


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 7, 2017)

what he means is sust has long esters in it that take time to build up, 10 weeks would be where they really start working, why stop right there?? run it 16 weeks for the full benefit


----------



## da21hs (Oct 11, 2017)

So you/he suggests that i should run a 16 wk blast..? Correct me if im wrong


----------



## da21hs (Oct 11, 2017)

Today's my third day on cycle. 

Starting to feel my libido rising, pumps is getting better (probably the dbol, considering some of it is taken pre-workout.) aswell as hunger rising. 

Strength is the same. 

Nothing crazy yet, not much is expected the first 2 weeks.


----------



## Jin (Oct 11, 2017)

How many weeks are you running the dbol. Did I miss that?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 12, 2017)

4-6 on dbol don't go past that


----------



## da21hs (Oct 12, 2017)

I have 100 dbol pills, 10mg each. 4 days a week im taking 40mg - 3 days a week im taking 30mg. 

So im on dbol for the first 5 weeks  

The 40mg dose is taken on focus days, which is on legdays aswell as chest days


----------



## da21hs (Oct 12, 2017)

Are you guys interested in the brands of the gear aswell? If so, ill give you a review of them too in this log  (If im allowed to name such things on this forum?)


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2017)

Sure why not .. we just hate when shills come here acting like they are giving reviews but are really advertising


----------



## da21hs (Oct 13, 2017)

Haha, i understand - but i ain't no shill! 
The testblend is from Phoenix Remedies (Testocom - dosed at 375 mg/ml) - Phoenix, which is a brand i highly recommend. They're good
The Nandrolone Phenylpropionate (NPP) is from Alpha Pharma/AP (NandroRapid - dosed at 100 mg/ml) So far, so good.
Dbol is from Magnus Pharmaceuticals (Not to be mistaken with MAGNUM) - I've got no experience with this brand, however they seem to work fine. But im not sure yet. The only dbol i've used before is from AP - which was a great product.


----------



## da21hs (Oct 14, 2017)

So we're now through the first week and im *up with 3.6 lbs*. With some waterweight ofcouse, but not much.


----------



## da21hs (Oct 17, 2017)

Actually beginning to experience some serious insomnia, im trying to figure out if it coulis be the dbol or perhaps to High estrogen levels?
do any of you guys have a Clue?


----------



## Jin (Oct 17, 2017)

da21hs said:


> Actually beginning to experience some serious insomnia, im trying to figure out if it coulis be the dbol or perhaps to High estrogen levels?
> do any of you guys have a Clue?



Insomia how? If you're up every hour to piss then it's high e2. Otherwise there shouldn't be any sleep issues with the compounds you're running.


----------



## da21hs (Oct 18, 2017)

Insomnia like my body's stressed, loud heartbeat, annoyed at every single sound - actually kinda like on tren. But im thinking if the dbol isn't dbol.. i've never used this brand before.. i've raised the dose of AI to x3 times a week now


----------



## Jin (Oct 18, 2017)

da21hs said:


> Insomnia like my body's stressed, loud heartbeat, annoyed at every single sound - actually kinda like on tren. But im thinking if the dbol isn't dbol.. i've never used this brand before.. i've raised the dose of AI to x3 times a week now



What would the dbol be if it isn't dbol?


----------



## da21hs (Oct 18, 2017)

Haha Yeah i wouldn't know, considered tren tabs, but then again.. who would sell dbol as tren.. 
but i've been told that alot ppl experiences anxiety on dbol - any truth to this? 
Was told to try just to take Them at morning and pre workout and skip the one before bed.. hmm


----------



## da21hs (Oct 23, 2017)

I've got some mk-677 lying - considering to use on cycle.. If it were you guys, would you run it on cycle or between? 
Thanks


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 23, 2017)

wouldn't run it period. shit sucks


----------

